# Kamori Goats...



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

OMG  I just discovered these goats tonight. Wish they had them in the US. If you don't know what they are Google immediately. Imagine a large spotted goat with ears 3 times longer then a Nubian. I'm talking Jar Jar Binks long. And you think LaManchas got a lot of ear questions and strange looks. These beasts are incredible.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

COOL!! I want!!!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

How is it there are none in the USA? They are huge and I love those ears!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

WOW they're gorgeous! Any takers for bringing them over here?? :laugh:


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

They must be able to fly with those ears


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Ohhhh ... those *EARS*, the goofy horns and _awesome_ paintjobs! *WANT!*


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I love how they are shaped overall. Super cool.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

can we get a group-buy going??


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

blueeyedfainters said:


> can we get a group-buy going??


yes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cool! Those ears are just... WOW!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm definitely not on the band wagon with you guys lol. I have LaMancha crosses for a reason, the ears. However I have seen some for sale in Tennessee(I think it was) once about two years ago. So there are some in the US just not many.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I sure wouldn't want to own/breed them but they sure look cool!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I sure wouldn't want to own/breed them but they sure look cool!


I wouldn't want to breed them either, but I do think they are unique. Those ears would be frost bitten nightmares here in the far north, they'd do a goat no favors here. BUT I am sure in the heat of the desert, they make excellent air conditioning systems, with all that surface area. Ears are very vascular, so I bet it helps them cool off. Combined with horns, and those goats are right at home in harsh, hot climates.


----------



## tasha642 (Nov 28, 2011)

I want some! I think they would go good with my Lamanchas. The extremes lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ lol!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I saw an article somewhere about some rich arab types who raise those goats. They are very expensive. And, in the picture I saw of a fellow who obviously loved the goats, it's ears were cut off about half way down. Sorry, but, that was the ugliest goat I've ever seen. IDK, their heads are like a Nubian, but, more pronounced roman nose. Almost round, I'm sure they are sweet. But....


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

I Love em! I have LaManchas too but I adore that huge roman nose and those long ears-If I ever have the money..... My barn is all insulated-they would be fine with me!!!


----------



## goatgirlpwr (Oct 20, 2012)

That is Probably the most amazing thing I have ever seen!!! I want one


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Side view of a buck. You wouldn't think they could breath very well.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Well someone get the import set up and I'll be there with my kennels!  I want, want, WANT one!

Especially this guy! Look at those colors!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

xymenah said:


> Side view of a buck. You wouldn't think they could breath very well.


Due to the nose or the collar?


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh wow, they are certainly interesting looking! The babies remind me of Basset Hounds :laugh:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Due to the nose or the collar?


Nose


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey everyone. I'm sorry it took so long for me to respond to this post. With 2 small (human) kids kids in my house Halloween is serious business.

As far as exporting I have not researched it myself. There was a post from another forum that I'll reference. Please take it as hearsay or anecdotal only. I can't remember if cross posting to other forums is allowed or I would post a link.

"Well, according to APHIS / USDA....it cannot be done.









Pakistan isn't certified free of Scrapie or Foot and Mouth, so the US will not allow importation of live animals.

I asked about embryos / ova / semen, and the State Vet I spoke to said that's not even allowed, since there's no protocol for it....I'd have to pay for an APHIS vet to go to Pakistan and supervise the collection of the samples.

I am so disappointed right now....but I want to say a big THANK YOU to Fahad, he had everything worked out on his end....the US Govt. put the wall up that I slammed into."

Frostbite....hmm hadn't even considered that. Can you tell I grew up in SoCal? Every year I just hope winter won't happen. The snow last week was a sharp reality check. I still think they would be incredible animals to own. They makes me want to learn more about goat breeds from other countries. They opened my eyes to what's out there. I'll try and think more outside the standard breeds box.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm greatly interested in the Australian breeds of goats. The Australian Melaan and Australian Brown particularly. There are actually quite a few foreign goat breeds that are pretty much unknown to the US. Just to list a few dairy breeds. Girgentana, Poitou, Tauernsheck, Majorera, Finnish Landrace and so many more.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I have to say that is one UGLY goat. I never thought a goat could be ugly but that one wins the prize! Sorry!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Look how tall he is compared to the man!! I wonder if the kids ever trip on their ears??
I want one!!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

goat luver 101 said:


> Look how tall he is compared to the man!! I wonder if the kids ever trip on their ears??
> I want one!!


The average height for an Indian man is 5'3 so I bet that factors into the size of the animal as well in the picture however they are quite tall.


----------



## emmapeep (Aug 12, 2012)

hmm wonder what you'd get if you bred it to a la mancha....


----------



## Grown (May 2, 2013)

There are some here in Vancouver, WA. I found them on a walk tonight. They are beautiful.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We want proof, proof man. There have been embargos against Arab countries for many years. If someone slipped some though. I want to see them.


----------



## leversole6 (May 16, 2014)

Where in Vancouver washington?! We need info!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is an old thread from 2013.


----------



## MedsHomestead (Jun 16, 2014)

The ears are unique, I'm not crazy about the nose, but I love those horns! I just want a set of the horns - I don't even need the goat attached!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Look at the average udders on the does...absolutely horrible. They cannot be brought into the US because of disease.


----------

